# Enrollment Failure



## katieshade (Jan 14, 2014)

Every time I attempt to create a picture passcode on my Windows PC (with the Windows 8 operating system) the message "enrollment failure" appears. I already tried all of the solutions provided by this link: http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...-failure/9a291ff1-94e6-41b9-8a83-e40ef99124be yet the problem remains..... Please help me resolve it!


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

closed duplicate


----------

